# Topics > Space > Organisations >  United Arab Emirates Space Agency, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Website - space.gov.ae

youtube.com/channel/UCXqutLUeLDkZDZ9LNhqrTtQ

facebook.com/UAESpaceAgency

twitter.com/uaespaceagency

linkedin.com/company/uae-space-agency

instagram.com/uaespaceagency

United Arab Emirates Space Agency on Wikipedia

Projects:

Emirates Mars Mission

----------

